# Échec de la connexion sécurisée firefox/safari



## selus (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
une question pour les Belges,
j'essaie de me connecter au site du gouvernement pour m'y enregistrer (et utiliser ensuite ma carte d'identité électronique) et j'ai l'erreur suivante:
"Échec de la connexion sécurisée
Une erreur est survenue pendant une connexion à ccff02.minfin.fgov.be.
Le pair SSL n'a pas réussi à négocier un jeu de paramètres de sécurité acceptable.
(Code d'erreur : ssl_error_handshake_failure_alert)"
Je travaille avec Snow Leopard et les dernières versions de Safari et Firefox.
Quest-ce que je pourrais essayer par rapport à ces certificats?

Merci,


----------



## selus (20 Janvier 2010)

Le message de Safari, plus complet, est "le site ccff02.minifin.fgov.be requiert un certificat client. Sélectionnez un certificat à utiliser lors de la connexion à ce site, etc: puis je n'ai pas de certif valide, il est impossible d'afficher ce certificat"
Qui saurait comment faire cela?
Un truc, j'ai déjà changé d'agent utilisateur dans les deux softs


----------

